# Split Befehl mit ;



## Brauni (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe hier schon im Forum nachgeschaut nur leider nicht wirklich was gefunden, wo ich mich auskenne.
Ich habe eine Variable "zeichen" mit dem Inhalt = "wert1;wert2;wert3"
Den String möchte ich gerne zerteilen, und alle 3 Werte in 3 verschiedene Spalten in der DB speichern.

Mein Problem ist vorallem, wie ich den String aufteilen muss.


----------



## Darkhell (15. Mai 2007)

Du hast dr deine Antwort schon im Threadtitel gegeben...
versuchs doch einfach mal mit 

Split(Inhalt, ";")

Somit erhältst du ein Array, was du problemlos in deine DB einlesen kannst.


----------



## Brauni (15. Mai 2007)

habe folgendes geschafft:

a = 0
Open datei For Input As 1

    While Not EOF(1)
        Line Input #1, zeichen
        'neu = Split(zeichen, ";")

        words() = Split(zeichen, ";")

        For a = LBound(words) To UBound(words)
            Debug.Print words(a)
        Next

        'dbs.Execute("insert into tbl_print (nr,text,gew) values (
    Wend

Close #1

er gibt mir alles aus nur nicht den ersten wert vor ;
der ist nicht da. Weis wer wieso?


----------



## Darkhell (18. Mai 2007)

1. als was ist denn die word() funktion definiert?
2. Was ist a für ein Typ (Integer, Long, String)

Denn nach msdn solte sowas wie das hier heraus kommen


```
Split("42, 12, 19") 
 {"42," , "12," , "19"}
 
Split("42, 12, 19", ", ") 
 {"42", "12", "19"}
 
Split("42, 12, 19", ", ", 2) 
 {"42", "12, 19"}
 
Split("192.168.0.1", ".") 
 {"192", "168", "0", "1"}
 
Split("Alice and Bob", " AND ") 
 {"Alice and Bob"}
 
Split("Alice and Bob", " AND ", ,CompareMethod.Text) 
 {"Alice", "Bob"}
 
Split("someone@example.com", "@",1) 
 {"someone@example.com"}
 
Split("someone@example.com", "@",2) 
 {"someone", "example.com"}
```
Der Rückgabe wert steht jeweils in {}


----------

